
Ask HN: Is Evernote Down? - artur_makly
Evernote Service is unavailable
Possible reasons:<p>We may be performing regular system maintenance (typically Wednesday evenings, US Pacific time)
We may be experiencing unexpected problems that require a brief outage
In either case, we are working to restore access to the Evernote Service as quickly as possible.<p>Desktop versions of Evernote will continue to work, but will be unable to sync until service is restored.<p>This page will automatically reload every 60 seconds
======
vivan
According to [http://status.evernote.com/](http://status.evernote.com/)

"We are actively investigating an issue that is impacting the availability of
our service."

------
starikovs
I was just writing a note in the web version, then it showed a message that
cannot sync and then I was logouted. I'm wondering if the note is saved..

